# Skipjack Trip



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I have struggled sticking up on skipjack the last 3 years. I'm looking for help to get stocked up for this year. I don't mind traveling. If anyone wants to show me a better place than the Ohio River I'd greatly appreciate it. We can take my boat and stock up. I'll pay for gas and provide the boat in exchange for a guaranteed spot to stock up in one or 2 day trip. Thanks!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Ohio River ghosts...here one day, gone tomorrow. I always have my best luck when the water is clear in late spring/early summer...havent got into them good in years though. This time of year is tough unless you have a warm water discharge to hit


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Ohio River ghosts...here one day, gone tomorrow. I always have my best luck when the water is clear in late spring/early summer...havent got into them good in years though. This time of year is tough unless you have a warm water discharge to hit


Yeah, that's why I'm willing to travel. Can't get em like I used to on Ohio River.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

You may want to look at the wheeler/Wilson dam in Alabama. I remember seeing hundreds of them boiling in the water pouring out of the base of the dam. Anything you’d cast in there resulted in one. It’s been a few years but it was in March or April when we were there.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

youtube is your friend....


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

pawcat said:


> youtube is your friend....


It’s ironic you say that, I just went on there and typed skipjack at wheeler Wilson dam, lots of videos from that area all up and down the Tennessee River!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

In another month or so it should be a lot easier to catch them down south. Biggest problem right now is that the rivers are all blown out from all of the rain/snow. Usually around May is when we start seeing them at the dams around here in Ohio. If I hear of something I will let you know.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

pawcat said:


> youtube is your friend....


So many vids don't tell area, or time of year etc. Believe me, I've been looking constantly.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> In another month or so it should be a lot easier to catch them down south. Biggest problem right now is that the rivers are all blown out from all of the rain/snow. Usually around May is when we start seeing them at the dams around here in Ohio. If I hear of something I will let you know.


I fish for them here in Ohio but they just don't seem to run like they used to the last several years. Used to be one trip and I'd fill 2 coolers full......now, I catch maybe 5-10 fish a trip. Don't know what they problem is.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember when we were there our target fish was smallmouth, we were chucking rattle traps. Well this local guy anchors up next to us, he’s trying for the skipjack. We ask him if he wants the ones we’re catching, he says hell ya!! We literally caught them every cast, we’d throw them in his boat like little footballs from like 30ft away. His entire boat had flopping skipjacks everywhere, he was laughing sooo hard he put his rod down and just started howling, I think that’s the happiest I’ve ever seen someone ! On a side note , sure hope there was no limit on those things because he had to have 50-70 in his boat when it was all said and done!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I have noticed that my local youtubers all seem to be skipjackin in TN this year. 

This yo-yo water is driving everyone nuts.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

montagc said:


> I think the closest winter hotspot is Cumberland city warm water discharge...


Yep, but even CC is hit or miss the past couple of years. It used to be an amazing spot but now it gets hit so hard and again mother nature really has been making things tough. The best time at CC is when they have both stacks pumping when it's cold down there and that puts more warm water out and seems to really bring them in. I had friends down there a few weeks ago though that only managed 10.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I used to live in Huntsville, AL. Go to the Guntersville Lake dam, discharge side. There is a wall to cast from. Use a Sabiki rig with a weight on the end of the line, cast out and jerk/reel/jerk/reel. Sometimes you get 2 or 3 on one cast with the Sabiki. I don't think they are legal in OH.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

You can have a good time fishing the main lake if you make the trip. And be sure to stop at Top O' the River one evening for catfish, turnip greens, and corn bread.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We used to catch a bunch at Aberdeen back in the day when we would go down there fishing for Hybrids and white bass in later winter. Used to make the run down there when I lived in Columbus. Haven't been down there in over 10 years though. That plant isn't even running anymore is it?

I have the Cardinal plant by me, need a boat to get to it. The problem is, they have it blocked off and I think the closest you can get is a 100+ yards from it. I have never fished it but I know it used to be a good spot before they restricted access.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just emailed my favorite BAIT SHOPS over PA,,, New Brighton & Beaver. 
They usually have skippies, shad & mooneyes fresh vacuum frozen, in their coolers.
When the 'catfish' guys come in,,, they buy 'em by the DOZEN.
IF they get back to me, I'll get back to you. ;>)


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

CoonDawg92 said:


> I used to live in Huntsville, AL. Go to the Guntersville Lake dam, discharge side. There is a wall to cast from. Use a Sabiki rig with a weight on the end of the line, cast out and jerk/reel/jerk/reel. Sometimes you get 2 or 3 on one cast with the Sabiki. I don't think they are legal in OH.


They are legal in Ohio, you just can't have more than 3 hooks on them. Usually I just take the larger 6 hook ones and cut them in half and make 2 separate rigs from them.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> We used to catch a bunch at Aberdeen back in the day when we would go down there fishing for Hybrids and white bass in later winter. Used to make the run down there when I lived in Columbus. Haven't been down there in over 10 years though. That plant isn't even running anymore is it?
> 
> I have the Cardinal plant by me, need a boat to get to it. The problem is, they have it blocked off and I think the closest you can get is a 100+ yards from it. I have never fished it but I know it used to be a good spot before they restricted access.


No the Aberdeen plant is closed now. Sure do miss that hot water fishing.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

kycreek said:


> No the Aberdeen plant is closed now. Sure do miss that hot water fishing.


Me too, That was always a good time down there. You never knew what you were gonna get.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishyguy said:


> I have struggled sticking up on skipjack the last 3 years. I'm looking for help to get stocked up for this year. I don't mind traveling. If anyone wants to show me a better place than the Ohio River I'd greatly appreciate it. We can take my boat and stock up. I'll pay for gas and provide the boat in exchange for a guaranteed spot to stock up in one or 2 day trip. Thanks!!



Sorry it took so long to get back to you guys,,,, I simply forgot.
Seems like, none of you guys live near Y-town/ Liverpool/ Beaver Pa,,,,,,,, who wants SKIPPIES!?
BUT, if you contact my favorite Pa bait shop,,,, either by EMAIL, Facebook or PHONE, I'm sure Tim would fix you up.
If you live TOO far away,,,, ask nicely, & he just might give you HIS supplier!?

Tim Reddinger <[email protected]> BEAVER PA (For Monster Cats! ;>)

*Hey Jerry.
Yes we have been open all year. Yes we just got a fresh shipment of skipjack and shad LAST NIGHT LOL.
We are open 7 days a week. Check out our facebook page for hours.
Hope all is well for you,,,,, looking forward to seeing you.
Tim*


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know some skipjack have been caught at Kentucky Lake Dam as well as some of the other dams up and down the TN River systems. However with that being said it has been very hit or miss. One day none, next day 50, day after none, then a 200 fish day. Just got to be lucky and hit it just right. In a few more weeks as the rivers get more stable and hopefully as the weather gets more stable and warms up some then they will start to be more consistent. If you are looking to buy some talk to Carl Morris from Big Kat Bait Company. He is one of the main suppliers around for bait and is here in Ohio. He is an avid tournament fisherman so he knows how to take care of the bait from the moment it is caught to the moment it is vacuum sealed and sold.


----------

